# what do i do?



## cookinscool (Sep 29, 2002)

Hi,
I am a senior in high school and like most everyone, i am at that time of finding colleges and all that. I really wanna be a chef...really really... i dream about food and cooking, and it often seems to get in the way of my schooling. I am working at a hotel and I really enjoy it, but I still am worried that maybe the biz is not for me. I have tons of confidence in myself and my cooking but i don't want to accidently get stuck. So I am looking to study business in college so that i have something to fall back on if the restaurant business doesn't work. Originally i planned on attending a four year university and then going to CIA, but, that is a very expensive route. I was looking at J and W but then i heard that their academics are really lacking. So I found U of Illinois Urbana-Champaign and Drexel U in Philly. They both have culinary programs supposedly and I am wondering if any of y'all have ever heard anything about these programs. Also, J and W students, please tell me how the academics are... I was planning on double majoring in culinary and business there but whatever...I'm rambling...so please help me out, thanks

Ron


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The University of Illinois does NOT have a culinary program. They have at best a foodservice management program. Try reading through the rest of the posts in this forum  We get this question probably once a week! 

Kuan


----------



## paisan (Oct 1, 2002)

Actually, a realative of mine is going to J&W this year, and it is no cheaper than going to the CIA. It may be advantageous, although difficult to pursue a double major there...... but there are things I didnt like about how they go through their cirriculum. It seems that you may be thrown into classes which you are unprepared for because so many students begin school at once. You should be starting off with the basics and building as you go, but thats not neccesarily the case at J&W.

Ciao....paisan


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I havent taken academics yet (I am at jwu in rhode island) but I hear they are pretty simple. also i totally agree with the previous post about getting thrown into a class you may not be ready for. What I think we all need that they don't even offer is a basic knife skills class. True they do have extra help for that at 8 p.m. on wednesdays but I think they need a mandatory class for it so people actually go.
You can read about my adventures at jwu here under culinary students. I try to do a weekly post.


----------

